# Had my 20 week scan today



## sherrie123

Went for my 20 week scan today, everything is great with baby and I'm so grateful for that but I can't help but be overshadowed by this disappointment :cry: I have 2 boys already and had my heart set on a girl as this is our last baby. Always dreamt of having a little girl to have that close mother daughter bond with and do all the wee girly things, I feel like my lifelong dream has been ripped away from me. 

Everyone told me they thought it was a girl, all old wives tales...ring test, baking soda, Chinese gender calendar all told me girl. I feel like a horrible mum for feeling the way I do but I can't help it and can't talk to anyone about it either :cry::cry: all day I've been telling everyone I'm so excited and happy, smiling away but now OH has went out all I can do is sit and cry. Why can't I just be happy that I have a perfectly healthy baby boy


----------



## kaths101

I'm in the same situation, I found out a few weeks ago I'm having my 3rd boy. 
I'm trying to think of the positives ..there are lots. Same toys, same interests etc etc.

And I really thought today, the one thing I will miss out on is pretty dresses etc but these days you hardly see girls in them..and who's to say a girl will be close to you etc. 

Chin up, if you want to message me you are welcome to. How old are your other boys?


----------



## sherrie123

I'd keep a wee girl as girly as I could while she was young and old enough to decide for herself lol my other boys are nearly 3 and 15 months, how old are yours?


----------



## kaths101

Mine are 3 and 22 months. They are all close in age and will hopefully be the best of friends! Do you watch britains got talent? A few weeks ago there were 3 boys with their dad singing, I thought it was great and how I can see my boys in 20 years time (hopefully). Haha

I'm not having anymore either..I wouldn't keep trying for a girl. 3 is our limit and knowing us we would just end up with about 12 boys :haha:
Number 3 was a surprise baby and I was thinking it might be a girly that was meant to be but no! I'm ok with it, actually felt better than I thought when I found out. 
We will just have 3 handsome boys to look after us when we're old! :hugs:


----------



## Eleanor ace

Big :hugs: hun. I'm sorry you aren't getting your girl. Go easy on yourself, give yourself time to come to terms with not having a daughter, I'm sure that when your son is here (if not before) you'll be totally in love and the gender disappointment will be much much less. My MIL has only boys, she has mentioned to me how much she wished she had a daughter. I have a DD and MIL is really enjoying being a grandma to a girl and loves buying girly outfits for her. She has plans for girly shopping trips, spa trips and other girly bonding activities when she's a bit older and says that it is wonderful because she can enjoy having a girl without having to deal with the hormonal screaming fits in her teenage years! So even though you won't have a daughter you could still have a special girl/girls in your life who you can have that special bond with and do girly stuff with. And I'm sure that there will be so many special things that come with being a mummy to three boys, you will be their queen!


----------



## george83

My third boy is now 6 weeks old (my oldest two are 16 months and 3) and I still feel the same disappointment even now. I don't need to tell you that I'm sure you'll still live your little boy when he arrives but my longing for a girl hasn't gone away, in fact I'm sadder about it now than ever before. We were supposed to be done at 3 children but I can't accept I'll never have my little girl. I'm insanely jealous of my friends who already have girls and I genuinely dread hearing from my friends that are trying/pregnant that they are going to have a girl. My sister is yet to try and I can already feel how heavy my heart will be if she says she's having a girl.


----------



## LunaBean

I'll be gutted if its another boy 2mro and Im warning the sonographer in advance that I'll cry. Im prepared to hear its a boy after the other day tho,but I'll still be disappointed cuz its my last and noahs dying for a sister


----------



## kaths101

Jack really wanted a sister but as soon as he found out it was boy he was over the moon so don't worry too much! 

Good luck tomorrow x


----------

